
Tasmanian devils are developing resistance to the devil facial tumour disease - gus_massa
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-31/tasmanian-devils-developing-cancer-resistance/7798338
======
gus_massa
I found the dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12396856](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12396856)

